# Somebody turned 18 today!!



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Well, the birthday excitement stays pretty low key by the time you've made it to 18. So the birthday girl got up around 7:30, went out for a short potty break, ate breakfast and went back to sleep. 
Woke up again around 12:30, had peed all over herself, got her 450th bath of the week, and went out for a celebratory photo session and mini walk-about with mom. Got tired of that and is now back asleep. Whew....

Happy Birthday my wee Madison. I love you very, very much.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Madison! Get some rest after all that excitement!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow! Happy Birthday indeed! Sorry for the peeing and bathing... but I'd probably pee myself from the excitement too :wink:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Awwww! happy Birthday Madison!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Madison! It's amazing that you are now old enough to vote. Wishing you more good years


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday to the little girl!! Rocky shares her birthday today, so he sends her lots of chow chow birthday hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Madison! She is a cutie!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday Madison! Sounds like an exciting day for the little lady, remind mom to fix you a birthday steak when you're done snoozing :wink:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Madison...you're looking good for 18...thata girl! :cheer2:arty:

Happy Birthday to Rocky too!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And happy birthday Rocky - too bad you don't live close enough to share a birthday bone.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She just woke up but is sitting there in her usual daze but I'm sure she'd appreciate all the birthday wishes. Happy birthday to Rocky too. May 1st was apparently a very good day!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Ms. M! What a gal!!! arty:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What a fantastic age for a dog to reach - happy birthday Madison. 

You are now legally old enough to buy alcohol in New Zealand.........but probably not a good idea, it would mess with you.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> What a fantastic age for a dog to reach - happy birthday Madison.
> 
> You are now legally old enough to buy alcohol in New Zealand.........but probably not a good idea, it would mess with you.


I don't know - maybe she deserves a little tipple for reaching the ripe old age of 18! Of course then she might tipple over. So maybe not.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> I don't know - maybe she deserves a little tipple for reaching the ripe old age of 18! Of course then she might tipple over. So maybe not.


Oh she'd definitely tipple. Poor thing can barely stay on her feet sober. It does seem weird to realize my son was only 13 when she was born!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe you can do the tippling for her.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

YAY! Happy Birthday cutie patootie!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, she could come up to Canada for a celebratory drink! 

Congrats to the old girl. It's funny, cause she is grey haired, but her face still has that puppy shape and look to it!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Yeah, she could come up to Canada for a celebratory drink!
> 
> Congrats to the old girl. It's funny, cause she is grey haired, but her face still has that puppy shape and look to it!


i wish I would age so well - she's something like 120 in people years. And not a wrinkle on her face!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, dear Madison! 

I agree-- she looks simply marvelous. Her eyes are so bright, with so much life in them still... 

I wonder if she could talk, what she would recall about her long life. Well, maybe it's all a pleasant foggy mist these days, lol...


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Barkday Madison!! 

Take it easy, and don't overdue yourself!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Well I'm having a lovely sangria in her honor as I type. Total yum... 
I'm sure she would tell lots of stories if she could talk. She's been with me and the hubby for nearly our entire marriage, watched my son grow up, different dogs come and go, chickens, rabbits, cats, snakes, iguanas, you name it, she's seen it. Vacationed with us, gone to work with me, been the "meet and greet committee" for zillions of fosters and is *always* the best girl ever. She is the standard (as far as temperament) all dogs should live up to. 
It's been a pretty good day for her and I sooooo hope she'll be hanging around for another b-day photo shoot next year! Madison and I both say THANKS for the birthday wishes!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy, happy Birthday Madison! Funny, sozzle and I think so alike.....I was going to say something along the lines about hanging in there, you'll soon be old enough to pop down to the local pub for a quiet little drink. But, blimin sozzle beat me to it!
She's not a bad looking old girl for her age at all, and thats so lovely, the way she's been with you throughout your life. I so hope Mol lives long so I can say the same.
Oh, and have another sangria on me Donna, just try to keep it in the glass and not spill any on the Birthday Girl, ok?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Miss Madison. 

She looks fantastic for her age Donna!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Madison!!!!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She was born when I was five!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy 18th Birthday Precious Madison!

Happy Birthday to Rocky too!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

happy birthday sweet girl....


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Caty M said:


> She was born when I was five!!


Ok ok young person, no need to rub it in.

Well for your information Madison was born when I was........I was...............much younger, so there!!

Molly Woppy of course I beat you to it because you is in Florida (and were probably asleep) and I is in the 'land of the long white cloud'.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, Madison was born when I still had my teeth!   


(joking, of course!)


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Time to leave the nest and get a job, Madison! Hahaha

Donna, she looks great! She looks very aware and happy. Most old dogs I see do not look nearly that alert, even if it is just for a short walk! She looks very happy indeed. Give her birthday wishes from the four of us!

And happy birthday to Rocky too!


----------

